

The city of Munich switches to Open Source Software - Morgawr
http://www.pcworld.com/article/2079800/switch-to-open-source-successfully-completed-city-of-munich-says.html

======
wxm
Great to see this project being completed after almost ten years. Several
similar projects in Germany have failed (e.g. the parliament's attempt to
converting to Linux) or Wienux in Vienna
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wienux](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wienux)).
IMO, a major reason for the success of LiMux was the gradual change with
extensive training and that the included developing custom templates and
generators for Open Office etc.

For a timeline on the project:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LiMux](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LiMux)

------
dave809
Awesome news, I always wonder how the users react to these kind of switches.
They switched everyone to open office, firefox and thunderbird while on
Windows and then gradually switched to LiMux. It seems like they tried to make
the DE very similar to windows NT to ease the transition[0].

[0]
[http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:LiMux.jpg](http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:LiMux.jpg)

~~~
mkesper
That screenshot is from 2004 as you can see in the bottom right corner. KDE3.5
isn't maintained anymore so I guess the infos in the wiki are partially out of
date.

------
neil_s
WIll be interesting to see how this fares long-term. The article doesn't
mention why a custom distro was needed rather than one of the standards, and
the running cost of now patching their own OS every time a linux bug or
vulnerability is found.

~~~
drill_sarge
It's no custom distro. It's Ubuntu 10.10 LTS. Only thing which they added was
WollMux:
[http://www.wollmux.net/wiki/Hauptseite](http://www.wollmux.net/wiki/Hauptseite)

Also they switched from OpenOffice to LibreOffice

~~~
skriticos2
Since when was 10.10 an LTS release? 10.04 was an LTS release and 12.04 was an
LTS release. All in between were intermediate releases.

10.10 is an 18 month support release, which long passed.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu_releases#Version...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu_releases#Version_timeline)

10.04 and 12.04 are the only ones with current support.

~~~
drill_sarge
sorry, meant 10.04

------
pary
some more detailed info, and lot of comments
[http://www.techrepublic.com/article/how-munich-rejected-
stev...](http://www.techrepublic.com/article/how-munich-rejected-steve-
ballmer-and-kicked-microsoft-out-of-the-city/)

~~~
MichaelApproved
A lot of comments but they done seem to be of high quality.

